# Hardware question



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi ! This is my first real post...

At the moment my measurement hardware is:

- mic preamp: rane ms1s
- mic: ECM8000
- soundcard: a cheap USB soundcard with 4 RCA
- loudspeaker: tannoy precision 8 passive (I love these one!)

I'm planning to buy an earthwork M23 with calibration data. Do you think is it worth it ? (don't know if it's the good expression in english...onder

Do you think the sound card is ok for that ? (in close loop the response is quite flat...)


Thanks !


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Atomik,

Earthworks makes some great microphones. They are somewhat rugged and are very affordable as reference mics go. I see them being used by many professionals for analyzing rooms. They are extremely flat.

They say they are an excellent acoustic piano microphone, too.

I don't think you'll find a better mic for the price.

Pep


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with Pep, earthworks are great microphones that you can use as reference and as instrument mic also. If you can afford a pair of TC30K they are great flat mics that you can use as reference (they are flat up to 30kHz) and they sound great as drum OH's!
You can try the M-audio sound cards with mic pre... I hear they are pretty flat for making measurements.


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

You asked about the soundcard, but you didn't mention the exact make and model. Could you give some details on that? 

The Earthworks would be great, but there are many mics which would be an upgrade on the ECM8000.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would agree with the M-Audio. Very nice cards for the money without getting silly expensive.

Bryan


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.

At the moment a simple jbsystem usb card

It's very cheap I know...but it works. 

I see the M-AUDIO FAST TRACK PRO. It simplify my cables because I don't need sound card + preamp.

Another simple question: Is REW accurate ? (like other acoustic programs..ETF for example)


----------

